# what width of crown molding?



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are some of those "Rules of Thumb" you hear so much about...... 

7 foot ceiling - 3" or smaller
8 foot ceiling - 3"- 4"
9 foot ceiling - 4" - 5"
10 foot ceiling - 6"
17 foot ceiling - 8" or larger

Personally, I don't agree with these sizes... I like bigger. And of course the style and the intricacy of any pattern have to come into consideration. As does the relationship to the size of the baseboard in the room.


----------



## sausagefingers (Nov 16, 2008)

Anywhere between 3 and 4" will look fine, but since you already have a "bigger" baseboard I'd go ahead with the 4 1/4". It will look great. Nothing bigger though. haha.


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

I think 3 5/8 looks good on 8 foot walls, i would not go any bigger, in a small room i may go one size down.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I usually use 2-3/4" on 8' ceilings. Since you have the wide base, 3-5/8" would probably look better. The 4-1/2" might be a bit much. Get a couple of 6' samples and tack them up. Stand back and see what YOU think........


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

How big is the room? I size crown molding based on both ceiling height and room size.
Ron


----------



## billyg (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, guys.
RON...my room dimensions are as follows: Study 14'x11'x14'x11
Living 15'x14'x15'x14' Dining 12'x14'x12'x14'
Thanks.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

With those size rooms I think you're in the 3 5/8" -4 1/4 " range. As previously suggested, pick up a length of each and put them up. See which one you like.
Ron


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

*just did this*

We just went through the same process for our 8' ceilings in a large open area - we decided the smaller samples looked better than the larger.


----------

